# Supreme Suspensions...



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

I bought a new (to me) 2012 Nissan Frontier and thought it would look better with a small lift installed. I've worked at Nissan for 31 years now, actually worked on the line that installs the axles for about 14 years, before going through an apprenticeship for maint. I saw *Supreme Suspensions* made the size lift I was wanting 2" in front and 1" in back to level and add just a little. Don't want to have to buy bigger tires. That's where the nightmare began... after disassembling the front end of my truck I hand started the bolts supplied through their spacer, it stopped short of going through, then I messed up and ran it through the rest of the way with an allen wrench. When I went to run the nut on the bolt of course it crossed and long story short I had to put the truck back together without the lift. (Needed new bolts) aggravated I thought I'll just return it and buy one from someone who cleans the crap out of their parts before shipping... after talking to them I saw it was going to be a bigger hassle than buying my own bolts so picked up new bolts to re-insall. 2nd spacer ha! I backed the bolt out and took a pic this time...









It popped out with a pick instead of messing up the bolt this time. Front end went together pretty quick after that. Since the back is just a 1" block I knew it wouldn't take anything to finish up.... Pulled the shock off, pulled the u-bolts off, block in place and opps... what size are these u-bolts? .548?










Here's the hole.. .502 don't think this is going to work...










The hole span isn't quite right either...










Glad I have a drill press, had to enlarge to 5/8's.. really not what I'd like it to be but I'm kind of in a corner at this point.










After re-working it looks good, but I'd warn against buying from them. To many other brands that might actually fit what they're supposed to.

Before.










After...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks like you have things under control and it looks good. If you don't have the exact info from the manufacture of the vehicle when it comes to ordering parts you'll run into problems this day and age - could be 3 different axles for the model of truck you have which translates into 1> 3 different axle seals, etc, etc as an example. On some of the confusing ones I would just have them bring in the alternatives as well then return the ones that don't fit.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Yeah, I worked on that line for 13+ years, about 15 years ago though. We installed axles front & rear. You're right there are/were 13+ different axles, only 2 different U-bolts though 2wd (rounded) and 4wd square. Both were the same diameter though with the same 19mm nut. I just feel sorry for anyone who buys this kit and doesn't have the equipment to rework the "kit".


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They do that on purpose so you void the warranty.....


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

I just got an apology letter from them. Offering a partial refund I'll find out how much that is and let y'all know


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

The truck looks good...


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Lol I like the part where you said "too many other brands that might Actually fit the way they are suppose to." I think too many Companies make things to sell and worry about them actually working after its sold.

Glad it worked out for you in the end. Good looking truck.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Well they offered me a whopping 10% refund. Told them that's ok, I'd rather leave the negative feedback. At least it might save a few folks from going through all this. Something else to add, I didn't know when I started this thread. When going over speed bumps I get a pretty solid bump. Seems this mild 2" lift uses most of the free area in the stock suspension. Guess on down the road to get this to really work right I'll be buying some upper control arms to clear the upper support for the struts. That'll add another $250 to the $164 easy to install lift. :doh:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

when i had my wrangler i added all kinds of after market stuff to it

never had a problem with any of it fitting properly

but that was a jeep and theres a lot of after market companies competing for business in that market

so they make stuff to fit perfectly,because jeep guys will spread the word rather quickly

i wouldnt have setteled for a 10% refund either. i would have told them "how about i just charge you for machining everything to fit" machine shop work isnt cheap these days


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> i wouldnt have setteled for a 10% refund either. i would have told them "how about i just charge you for machining everything to fit" machine shop work isnt cheap these days


That's where I was on it... I told them $50 and I'd say there were problems but S.S. did what they could to make it right. Heck about 2 hours extra work, what's a garage charge for their time, $50/hr?

I'll have to check out the Calmini stuff short223. Thanks!

I'm debating taking the rear blocks off, and dropping the lift an inch in front. Try to regain some of the suspension travel.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

might need some new shocks that will allow for more travel with the added ride height of the truck

i had to do that with my jeep when i put 2.5" lift in it


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a 2011 Nissan Titan and lifted the front 1-1/2" only. I researched it before doing the lift and every manufacturer I talked to said to only lift it 2" unless I wanted to put custom control arms to keep the clearance. Almost leveled it out with the 1-1/2" spacers.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

I may have to back it down a bit. Wouldn't be to hard to do, did you put any lift in back?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

No, I only lifted the front, trying to level it out. But with LT325/60 R18 tires, it is high enough, lol


----------

